# .270 wsm



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I am in the market for a 270 short mag. Anyone had any experience with them? What make and models do you like or prefer? It will mainly be a deer hunting rifle. I just shot a antelope with one and I like the way it shot. I have read nothing but good reviews about it. Only downside is the heat from the hot loads but I don't intend on putting 5 cartridges through the chamber in less then a few minutes. My brother shoots a Sako featherlight with a synthetic stock and a stainless barrel. I would like to keep the cost down as much as possible but still get a good gun.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

My friend had a 700 in this caliber, and it had much more recoil than he liked. It was replaced by another 700 in 7mm08. He is not normally concerned or affected by recoil. I also shot this Remington, and it kicked more than my 25.06 or my .280 (Sako, Remingtonm KMR). If anyone tells you it has no more recoil than a .243 or .308, try one out first and see for yourself.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

there's about 50 threads dealing with them on here, just search for it.

I have one, an abolt and I love it.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine is a Winchester Model 70 Classic stainless/synthetic. It was one of the very first production run in that caliber. It is fast, flat and very accurate. I find the recoil to be in the area of a 165-180 grain .30-06. For some reason, less than most 7mm Rem Mags I've ever shot, even though the recoil-making ballistics are quite close (140 vs. 140 grain etc.) One thing it does, is live up to listed velocity in my chronographing - something other calibers don't do a lot of times.
So I think you really can't go wrong there. 

If you reload, you can easily drop the velocity down to .270 or less levels. The short/fat WSM cases are very reduced load friendly.

I don't know which gun to tell you to buy, just look over your choices and see what you like. The .270 version of the WSM cartridge family is chambered in a lot of different makes of guns.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I too have it in a A-Bolt and really like the gun, shoots awsome.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite all around calibre. I sold mot of my rifles and kept the .270 WSM, Remington XCR.


----------



## GB Labs (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got one in a Browning A Bolt stainless synthetic stock. The first kill was last Thursday, 6 point Wasatch bull dropped in his tracks with a Federal Premiun 140 Accubond. Recoil isn't bad.


----------

